# Your Monument to Stupidity



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

In light of the result of walking when not ready, see the Unstructured Thoughts page, I thought this thread might be an interesting one.

Basic premise: What is your Monument to Stupidity when building, painting, etc?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thinking I could accomplish a years worth of prop building last year, even though I didn't start until August.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thinking papermache over chicken wire cocered in fiberglass ressin would hold up


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

thinking 5 layers of acrylic paint = weatherproof jack-o-lantern


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is a pretty ironic question seeing as Arch got perma-banned.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

that sounds slightly familiar...what happened?


----------

